# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این برنامه منه برنامه شما چیه؟(مهم)لطفا بیاین داخل

## Mohands mm

سلام دوستان توی این تاپیک از برنامه هاتون بگیدو اینکه  توی این چند ماه باقیمونده تا کنکور چکار میکنید ...برنامه ی کلی من هم اینه:یک روز درمیان یک روز دروس پایه و یک روز پیش دانشگاهی رو میخونم که انشاا... تا 31فروردین همه چی تموم میشه (البته بعدش رو برنامه ریزی نکردم یعنی نمیدونم چکار کنم)به طور متوسط هفته ای 45 تا 50 ساعت درس میخونم نظرتون چیه؟امید واسه سه رقمی هست ؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بهترین برنامه رو داشته باشی و بهش عمل نکنی یا کم کاری کنی هیچ ارزشی نداره
اما بهتره فقط بخونی ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> من برناممو نمیگم ، مثل این که شما فراموش کردین کنکور یه  مسابقست، دست بالای دست بسیاره، حریفاتونرو کمک میکنید؟


یعنی اگه الان شما برنامتون رو بزارید اینجا همه میان ازش استفاده میکنن و رتبه برتر میشن و شما غیر مجاز میشی ؟ 
وای چقدر خندیدم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Frigidsoul

> ببینید اخرین بار که دوستمو کمک کردم سر امتحان بود، اون از من که شب تا صبح نخوابیده بودم نمرش بیشتر شد، با این که خودش شب تا دیر وقت تو مهمونی بودش، از همون موقع احساس خفقان بهم دست داد، هر چند خودم کردم ولی حقم ضایع شد به همین دلیل به هیچ کس کمک نمیکنم، به علاوه شما حرفتون خیلی زشت بود با این رفتارا فرهنگ خونوادگیتونو جلوه ندید،


هرکس روش درسیه خودشو داره و کسی هم نمیتونه مثل کس دیگه ای کار کنه پس مشکلی در به اشتراک گذاشتن عقاید درسی وجود نداره.در ضمن همه هم میدونیم عمل کردن به برنامه خودی سخته پس انتظار نداشته باشین کسی روش درسی کس دیگه ای رو بره.کمک کردن هم مشکلی پیش نمیاره .

----------


## Mohands mm

> ببینید اخرین بار که دوستمو کمک کردم سر امتحان بود، اون از من که شب تا صبح نخوابیده بودم نمرش بیشتر شد، با این که خودش شب تا دیر وقت تو مهمونی بودش، از همون موقع احساس خفقان بهم دست داد، هر چند خودم کردم ولی حقم ضایع شد به همین دلیل به هیچ کس کمک نمیکنم، به علاوه شما حرفتون خیلی زشت بود با این رفتارا فرهنگ خونوادگیتونو جلوه ندید،


من با شما موافق نیستم چون هیچ کس ازبرنامه ی دیگری استفاده  نمیکنه حتی اگه کسی از برنامه ی من استفاده کنه خوشحال میشم که تونستم به کسی کمک کنم ...

----------


## Mohands mm

> بهترین برنامه رو داشته باشی و بهش عمل نکنی یا کم کاری کنی هیچ ارزشی نداره
> اما بهتره فقط بخونی ...


موافقم منم این روزا تقریبا تونستم برنامه ی خودم رو اجرا کنم

----------


## comet97

فعلا تصمیم دارم تا اخر اسفند پیش و سوم رو تموم کنم.برای بعدش باید بشینم خیلی دقیق فکر کنم

----------


## azita mohammadi

مهم فهمیدن مطالبه تموم کردن مهم نیست اصلا

----------


## zari7

سعی کنید کیفیت رو ببرید بالا نه کمیت گارو
اینقدر تو حاشیه نرید که کی چطور برنامه میریزه من چطور بخونم

----------


## Hello

> من برناممو نمیگم ، مثل این که شما فراموش کردین کنکور یه  مسابقست، دست بالای دست بسیاره، حریفاتونرو کمک میکنید؟


بعضی وقتا حس ميکنم ما ایرونیا به جای اینکه دست به دست هم بدیم و همگی باهم  پیشرفت کنیم دوست داریم بقیه رو پایین بکشیم تا خودمون بالا بريم به جای اینکه خوش حال باشی به یه نفر کمک کردی حسادت میکنی؟

----------


## hosein.23

والا معلم دین و زندگی ما  میگفت دخترا تو فرزانگان کتاب همدیگه رو میدزدن تا طرفشون عقب بمونه الان این پست رو دیدم یاد اون قضیه افتادم

----------


## M a s o u d

> والا معلم دین و زندگی ما  میگفت دخترا تو فرزانگان کتاب همدیگه رو میدزدن تا طرفشون عقب بمونه الان این پست رو دیدم یاد اون قضیه افتادم


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## high.target

> من برناممو نمیگم ، مثل این که شما فراموش کردین کنکور یه  مسابقست، دست بالای دست بسیاره، حریفاتونرو کمک میکنید؟


وا  چقدر طرف خود کش... :Yahoo (77): 
.
.
.
نترس همه مجاز نمیشن تو بمونی پشت کنکور

----------


## lili96666

واقعا اینطور هست.مافرزانگان نیستیم نمونه ولی کتاباشونو جلد میگیرن که نفهمی منبعش چیه.همه ام کلا عقبن هیچی واسه ازمون نخوندن فقط نمی دونم چرا ترازا اکثرا بالا6500 وزیست چطور 100میزنن؟؟!!!شما فهمیدید به منم بگید یکی که به گفته ی خودش یا نت یا تی وی یا خواب چطور زیست100میزته؟؟شما فهمیدید به من بگید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lily7

> والا معلم دین و زندگی ما  میگفت دخترا تو فرزانگان کتاب همدیگه رو میدزدن تا طرفشون عقب بمونه الان این پست رو دیدم یاد اون قضیه افتادم


من هم یه دوره همچین رفتارهایی رو دیدم 
واقعا وضع بدیه !

----------


## lily7

> سعی کنید کیفیت رو ببرید بالا نه کمیت گارو
> اینقدر تو حاشیه نرید که کی چطور برنامه میریزه من چطور بخونم


موافقم
وسواس رو کنار گذاشتن + نمرین و تست زیاد !
برنامه ها خیلی متفاوته ...

----------


## doctor reza

> واقعا اینطور هست.مافرزانگان نیستیم نمونه ولی کتاباشونو جلد میگیرن که نفهمی منبعش چیه.همه ام کلا عقبن هیچی واسه ازمون نخوندن فقط نمی دونم چرا ترازا اکثرا بالا6500 وزیست چطور 100میزنن؟؟!!!شما فهمیدید به منم بگید یکی که به گفته ی خودش یا نت یا تی وی یا خواب چطور زیست100میزته؟؟شما فهمیدید به من بگید


خواب دیدم قیامت شده است. هرقومی  را داخل چاله‏ای عظیم انداخته و بر سرهر چاله نگهبانانی گرز به دست گمارده  بودند الا چاله‏ی ایرانیان.خود را به عبید زاکانی رساندم و پرسیدم: «عبید  این چه حکایت است که بر ما اعتماد کرده نگهبان نگمارده‏اند؟»گفت:....


  می‌دانند که به خود چنان مشغول شویم که ندانیم در چاهیم یا چاله.»خواستم  بپرسم: «اگر باشد در میان ما کسی که بداند و عزم بالا رفتن کند...»نپرسیده  گفت: گر کسی از ما، فیلش یاد هندوستان کند خود بهتر از هر نگهبانی پایش  کشیم و به تهِ چاله باز گردانیم! 
ازعبیدزاکانی


پستتوخوندم این یادم اومد

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> والا معلم دین و زندگی ما  میگفت دخترا تو فرزانگان کتاب همدیگه رو میدزدن تا طرفشون عقب بمونه الان این پست رو دیدم یاد اون قضیه افتادم


چقد باحال

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> واقعا اینطور هست.مافرزانگان نیستیم نمونه ولی کتاباشونو جلد میگیرن که نفهمی منبعش چیه.همه ام کلا عقبن هیچی واسه ازمون نخوندن فقط نمی دونم چرا ترازا اکثرا بالا6500 وزیست چطور 100میزنن؟؟!!!شما فهمیدید به منم بگید یکی که به گفته ی خودش یا نت یا تی وی یا خواب چطور زیست100میزته؟؟شما فهمیدید به من بگید


تو کلاس ما هم چند نفری دقیقا این شکلی بودن ولی دیگ جلد نمیکردن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> والا معلم دین و زندگی ما  میگفت دخترا تو فرزانگان کتاب همدیگه رو میدزدن تا طرفشون عقب بمونه الان این پست رو دیدم یاد اون قضیه افتادم



اصن دیدم به دخترا عوض شد با این حرفت
ما پسرا هم آدم فروش به پستمون خورده اما 
دزدیدن کتاب برا جلوگیری از پیشرفت همکلاسیات واقعا آخر حسودیه و نامردیه
وجدان ندارن اینا احیانا؟

----------


## hosein.23

> اصن دیدم به دخترا عوض شد با این حرفت
> ما پسرا هم آدم فروش به پستمون خورده اما 
> دزدیدن کتاب برا جلوگیری از پیشرفت همکلاسیات واقعا آخر حسودیه و نامردیه
> وجدان ندارن اینا احیانا؟


آ[رشم اینایی که از این رفتارا از خودشون در میارن هیچی نمیشن،چون اونی که واقعا قویه نیاز ب این کارا نداره داداش

----------


## Dj.ALI



----------


## mpaarshin

> اصن دیدم به دخترا عوض شد با این حرفت
> ما پسرا هم آدم فروش به پستمون خورده اما 
> دزدیدن کتاب برا جلوگیری از پیشرفت همکلاسیات واقعا آخر حسودیه و نامردیه
> وجدان ندارن اینا احیانا؟


موندی تا دخترارو بشناسی
دست پسرارو از پشت میبندن دیگه الانا

----------


## Mohands mm

تاپیک کاملا از بحث اصلیش فاصله گرفته لطفا دعوا نکنید حالا اون خانم هم یه چیزی گفت درست نیست اینو به همه دخترا یا همه ی بچه زرنگا تعمیم بدیم...

----------


## nacli

> ببینید اخرین بار که دوستمو کمک کردم سر امتحان بود، اون از من که شب تا صبح نخوابیده بودم نمرش بیشتر شد، با این که خودش شب تا دیر وقت تو مهمونی بودش، از همون موقع احساس خفقان بهم دست داد، هر چند خودم کردم ولی حقم ضایع شد به همین دلیل به هیچ کس کمک نمیکنم، به علاوه شما حرفتون خیلی زشت بود با این رفتارا فرهنگ خونوادگیتونو جلوه ندید،


کویر چرا خشکه؟ چون خاکش حاصلخیز نیست و تواناییه بخشیدن رو نداره! واقعا طرز فکر بچگانه ای هستش ک شما بخوای چیزی رو نگی بلکه کسی ازش استفاده کنه.

----------


## ata.beheshti

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*بریم سر اصل مطلب 
من با قلمچی پیش میرم
ولی یه آزمونایی که حجمشون کمه مباحثی ک مشکل دارمو تست میزنم
مثلن این آزمون ریاضیش کمه ، میخام حد هم تست بزنم*

----------


## Pixie_g

این جور برنامه ها تو همه ی مدرسه ها هست ..... من خودم دو بار تا حالا شب امتحان ترم کتابمو برداشتن !!!!  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): ولی خوب از قدیم گفتن زکات علم نشرشه..... مطمعن (مسخره نکنین بلد نیسیتم همزه بذارم با کامپیوتر) باشین اگه کسی بخواد به آدم ضربه بزنه اول از همه خودش ضربه میخوره !!!!!!  :Yahoo (3): 
به نظرم شما هم به جای این که خودتون و درگیر برنامه ریزه کنین تلاش کنین از وقتتون بیشترین استفاده رو کنین . فکر کنم این بهتر نتیجه بده !!!  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Mohands mm

> *بریم سر اصل مطلب 
> من با قلمچی پیش میرم
> ولی یه آزمونایی که حجمشون کمه مباحثی ک مشکل دارمو تست میزنم
> مثلن این آزمون ریاضیش کمه ، میخام حد هم تست بزنم*


چه عجب یه نفر به اصل مطلب اشاره کرد متشکرم لطفا دیگه کسی حاشیه نره

----------


## x 3

افرين نگين ب هم... :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> تاپیک کاملا از بحث اصلیش فاصله گرفته لطفا دعوا نکنید حالا اون خانم هم یه چیزی گفت درست نیست اینو به همه دخترا یا همه ی بچه زرنگا تعمیم بدیم...

----------


## Mohands mm

> فعلا تصمیم دارم تا اخر اسفند پیش و سوم رو تموم کنم.برای بعدش باید بشینم خیلی دقیق فکر کنم


خیلی فشرده نیست؟

----------


## comet97

> خیلی فشرده نیست؟


نه خب من فارغ التحصیلم با مفهوم کلی درسا هم تقریبا اشنایی دارم زیاد فشرده نیست

----------


## Dj.ALI

برنامه ی من تا این لحظه 3 روز استراحت کامل هستش...فارغ از همه چی میخوام بزنم به کوه و بیابون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rasoul Azadi

سلام، ساعت مطالعت عاليه فقط چون كنكور يه ماه عقب افتاده به نظر من اگه تا آخر ارديبهشت تموم كني بهتر باشه. چون اين مشكل واسه رياضي ها هست كه بعد از تموم كردن درسا ديگه بي حوصله ميشن. :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mohands mm

> برنامه ی من تا این لحظه 3 روز استراحت کامل هستش...فارغ از همه چی میخوام بزنم به کوه و بیابون


خیلی هم خوبه

----------

